# MKV SAT NAV-sound install



## 400gti (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,i fitted an amp on my GTI 06 model.It came standard with a navigation unit.My installer ran power for the amplifier directly to the main fuse box situated next to the battery.Now every time i start the car a loud sound goes through the speakers.Is there any way to get a remote wire from the radio,only switching the amp on when the radio is on?


----------

